# 1992 Sentra stereo wiring diagram



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

I need a wiring diagram to put it my cd player or i need to know what wires go where please help


----------



## NOVE (Feb 14, 2005)

Baysideblues said:


> I need a wiring diagram to put it my cd player or i need to know what wires go where please help


I just scanned it but I cant seem to add and attachment here so send me ur email address and I'll send it to u. :givebeer:


----------



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

NOVE said:


> I just scanned it but I cant seem to add and attachment here so send me ur email address and I'll send it to u. :givebeer:


[email protected]

thank you so much i owe u one :cheers:


----------

